# GP 38 Air-wire drop in light help



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi i have an issue with my first air wire drop it board i had the unit mounted in my gp38-2 had the motors working and since i have the older unit i need to solder two wires to the sockets according to a manuals on the cpvusa site http://cvpusa.com/doc_center/r1_non...g_GP38.pdf 

Following the t5000 and drop-in manuals function 0 should turn the lights on when i put a volt meter to the pins i get no voltage and no light from the two pins im not sure if its failed in shipment or if somewhere i shorted it.

any one had this issue.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the older USA engines have light bulbs while newer ones have LED's/ The drop-in is designed for the newer USA engines. Here is a link to an AirWire document. 

http://cvpusa.com/doc_center/r1_nonstandard_lighting_GP38.pdf


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
I assume you have them wired like the diagram. You might try disconnecting the lights from the dropin and then measuring the output voltage on the dropin while operating the 0 key. See if it is changing with the operation of the 0 key. That will prove the dropin good or bad. If that looks good then it sounds like you have a short at the point where you connected the light board wires togerther. You could also try connecting the light boards one at a time and isolate the trouble that way. Just some thoughts.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Paul Since this is my first airwire install/drop in board what voltage should i see on the output if its working.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevin,


Is the RED light flashing rapidly when you’re testing? If not you don’t have a radio link.


You have to put a load on the lighting output to measure voltage if I recall. A single LED used for test light works or any resistor used for LED’s in-line should suffice.


Are the lighting boards in your GP38 completely stock and unmodified?


While testing for voltage output and or light illumination you may have to toggle between FWD-REV as the voltage outputs are polarity sensitive and you have to make sure the "O" function is active as well, again ON-OFF while under test maybe needed.


Michael


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Michael i do have the Red Led flashing rapidly. currently the cab and the read lights are the factory incandescent lamps i'm only testing with the front maker Leds until i complete the Led boards im building for the front and rear. ill double check my t5000 transmitter to make sure im send the right command.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin you will see about 1 volt less than battery voltage i just checked with no load.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevin,


Are you going to eliminate the stock lighting boards or simply update them with LED’s?


If you’re going to drive the LED’s directly from the Drop-in outputs you’ll need to wire the lighting different than noted previously. See the link below.


http://cvpusa.com/doc_center/r1_LED_Lites.pdf


If you intend to replace the incandescent bulbs on the stock lighting boards, you have to make modifications to the circuit board traces and such.


Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dick is right you don’t need a load to measure the lighting output voltage, and the voltage measured is about a volt less than the power supply voltage number.

I just checked too, I used a new in box GP38-2 Drop-in, I did note that my bench top inexpensive DMM was unable to read or measure the voltage although my Fluke true RMS DMM has no problem… Perhaps it’s the nature of the non-linear load therein.

Michael


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys i tried though steps and no voltage i think i killed the light outputs ill see what cvp has to say but i think ill have to replace this board and use it for just motor control on a second unit. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

one last thing can you confirm which keys i need to press on the t5000 i want to make sure im trying the right keys to activate the lights the would be a dumb thing to miss.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

just 0 no other keys 0 turns it on and o turns it off and when you turn dropin off it also turns lights off so when you turn it on you also have to hit 0 again to turnlights on.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Dick413 looks like i toasted the light control Thanks for your guys help ill see what warranty options might be.


----------

